# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Turkey vests

## hunter63

Any of y'all hunt turkeys?
If you do you most likely have a turkey vest.
If you don't it is a multi-pocket, game pouch, w/seat, in al different configurations.
Example:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...set=ISO-8859-1

I have been using my old one for bow hunting, but might be a option for carrying gear, or as a BOB.

----------


## Stargazer

Nothing like the sound of turkeys on the roost to get youre heart thumping.I have an O'l Tom vest.I think it would work for a BOB if you wanted to travel light and fast.

----------


## Icemancometh

I, too, had thought about using one as a bug out vest.  Wasn't sure how durable it would be though.

----------


## trax

Dang when I read the thread title I thought it gave turkey dressing a whole new meaning.

----------


## hunter63

Well with all the "stuff" carry in mine, using it as a BOB wouldn't be a stretch, just remove several calls, and some of the ammo.
Already has T.P., water bottle, fire starting stuff, (3 ways) face mask, heavy and light gloves, spare socks, contractor bags, poncho, mini nocs, hat with face mask, stocking cap, ammo, folding knife, flashlight, walkie talkie, snacks, hand warmers.

Also a lot of different styles out there, at all different cost.
The one I posted the link for is on clearance.

----------


## Stargazer

hunter, is that the same vest you use? If so how do you like lit? I am looking to replace mine this year.Not that it needs it I'm just not real happy with it..I was thinking of just using a fanny pack last year.But the more stuff I  took out of the vest the quicker I realized I would need a bigger fanny pack.March is still a ways off so I have plenty of time to figure it out.

----------


## hunter63

No, but it's close, and on sale.

I have a couple of them, the one I use most, I had for a long time, and it looks like it.

Some are just a wide belt with pockets hanging on it.

I like the full vest, more.
They have pockets on both sides, and also on the inside, where you keep important stuff, that you don't use too often, like the T.P. and cold weather gloves.

We have a fall hunt here, not as much fun as calling them in as in the spring.

The fall turkeys , mostly you bush-wack them, but they are grouping up, so if you find one, you find a bunch.

----------


## Stargazer

The zone I live in does not have a fall hunt.I wish it did.My spring season is only 12 days long and each day ends at Noon.It makes for some tough days when the toms will not leave the hens.

----------


## OldHunter

I use this one by Under Armour.. i think one of the best out there
***OOOps****Spamming Again***

----------


## Rick

I don't think many turkeys live in Jerusalem. Not wild ones anyway. Hunting is probably prohibited in the stores. Just a guess.

----------


## yuandanzou

Shock raises an enemies damage taken by Mmogo PoE currency up to 50% for an amount of time based on the total amount of lightning damage dealt with the participant.

----------


## pete lynch

What??????!

----------


## Rick

Firends don't let friends drink and post.

----------


## kl0an

Hey now, let's not be too hasty to judge..  Let's see WHAT he has been drinking and IF he has more to share..   If it's a bottle or 3 of some fine Jamesons Irish Whisky, I'll need his address to discuss this matter..

----------

